# What is the hardest sport?



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

I think its boxing then football


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

In terms of what.


----------



## MyK (Sep 28, 2005)

synchronized swiming


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 28, 2005)

Hmmm.  I voted without really thinking about what you meant.  By "hardest" I think you meant, hardest to play and stay healthy.  That is how I voted.  I choose football.  They get their asses kicked every Sunday.  Boxing is tuff sport.  You just keep getting knocked in the head.  In football you get all sorts of injuries.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

Well as far as being fit I would go with boxing, I played all sports and Boxing by far is the hardest.
You can't just sit down and let a replacement fill in for you and you just can't coast like in Soccer or basketball.


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

Nothing harder than walking into a ring and punching it out for 12 rounds......no team to help or rely on....its all you. Boxing requires: endurance, speed, skill, quickness, strength, incredible toughness, eye hand coordination and the ability to preform when exhausted and getting punched 200 times in 3 min......no other sport even comes close.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2005)

I would have to go with wrestling, the real kind, although boxing would be a close second.  The only reason I put it second is because most fighters take at least 4 months off before climbing back into the ring and a wrestler will typically wrestle 4-5 times in a tournament, then go back a week or 2 more and do the same thing.

I always wish I would have tried boxing though, it is prolly my favorite sport to watch.  Any time ESPN classic has an Ali fight on, I am sure to catch it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 29, 2005)

Out of your choices...

The clear winner is BOXING...

In none of those other sports do you have to train
7-8 months for a 30-45 minute fight



_Quote from Burgess Meredith..._

"For a forty five minute fight... You gotta train, forty five TOUSAND minutes!"


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would have to go with wrestling, the real kind, although boxing would be a close second.  The only reason I put it second is because most fighters take at least 4 months off before climbing back into the ring and a wrestler will typically wrestle 4-5 times in a tournament, then go back a week or 2 more and do the same thing.
> 
> I always wish I would have tried boxing though, it is prolly my favorite sport to watch.  Any time ESPN classic has an Ali fight on, I am sure to catch it.


I have done both. Wrestling was a bitch......in 3 rounds yes it is as hard as boxing. But the real difference is that in Boxing as an armature and new pro you are fighting every month and many fight every week or every other week. Plus when your tired you are getting punched in the face, stomach , back, arms ect.

Going hard for 3 rounds in wrestling is very hard....going 10 rounds while getting punched is a whole different thing


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have done both. Wrestling was a bitch......in 3 rounds yes it is as hard as boxing. But the real difference is that in Boxing as an armature and new pro you are fighting every month and many fight every week or every other week. Plus when your tired you are getting punched in the face, stomach , back, arms ect.
> 
> Going hard for 3 rounds in wrestling is very hard....going 10 rounds while getting punched is a whole different thing




I guess if you are doing it more often, like once or twice a month, it would be harder.  Aren't amatuer fights shorter though, or is that just Olympic fights?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2005)

Boxing by a long shot


----------



## god hand (Sep 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> In terms of what.


Fitness, stamina, technique, some other shit too.


----------



## god hand (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody can get up and play football, basketball, and baseball, but when comes to boxing, if you dont have stamina youve already lost.


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I guess if you are doing it more often, like once or twice a month, it would be harder.  Aren't amatuer fights shorter though, or is that just Olympic fights?


Amateur contests consist of three rounds; professional bouts may consist of up to 12 rounds.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Anybody can get up and play football, basketball, and baseball, but when comes to boxing, if you dont have stamina youve already lost.




This is not correct.


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 29, 2005)

In terms of skill I would say Basketball (of your choices)  Anyone with the desire, and I know that is along shot, can be taught to box.  But not everyone can play the game of basketball and do it well.  Sure anyone can stumble around on the floor.  But to truely be great it takes a phenomenal athlete.  Micheal Jordan is the obvious example.  The hardest sport as far as skill is concerned is Baseball!  I know it isn't on your list though.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> In terms of skill I would say Basketball (of your choices)  Anyone with the desire, and I know that is along shot, can be taught to box.  But not everyone can play the game of basketball and do it well.  Sure anyone can stumble around on the floor.  But to truely be great it takes a phenomenal athlete.  Micheal Jordan is the obvious example.  The hardest sport as far as skill is concerned is Baseball!  I know it isn't on your list though.




If we are basing it off that comparison,  Then I would say Hockey


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> If we are basing it off that comparison,  Then I would say Hockey




hockey is incredibly difficult in terms of skill, agility, stamina, speed, strength, etc.....World Strongman is also an increbly hard sport that encompasses all of those things.  In reality no sport is easy.  If they were easy everyone would be a pro.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hitting a 90mph baseball is pretty damn hard. I think mma is the hardest because it entails all aspects of fighting


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Hitting a 90mph baseball is pretty damn hard.




Piece of Cake 
Try throwing one


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Piece of Cake
> Try throwing one



that actually might be the hardest thing to do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Try throwing one



Try throwing one accurately.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 29, 2005)

Golf...

That little fucking ball is a pain in my ass!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2005)

That is the wrong hole you are aiming for.


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> that actually might be the hardest thing to do.


Taking a 90mph punch in the face by a 6 foot 6 inch 255lb Pro boxer and not falling down is much harder IMO.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, I might have to go with hockey as well, that shit is hard.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

I still say boxing, your hands get  so tired and heavy it's no joke. Then getting hit in the stomache takes alot out of you.
I used to be able to hit 90 mph in a cage in my early 20's I tried it again in my 30's I was laughed out of the cage by my friends.

I can still play basketball and football but I am alot slower but I still haven't lost much, but in baseball it's weird how much I lost in skills.
I used to be able to judge a ball hit to the outfield now what looks like a pop fly is actually a liner over my head.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I still say boxing, your hands get so tired and heavy it's no joke. Then getting hit in the stomache takes alot out of you.
> I used to be able to hit 90 mph in a cage in my early 20's I tried it again in my 30's I was laughed out of the cage by my friends.
> 
> I can still play basketball and football but I am alot slower but I still haven't lost much, but in baseball it's weird how much I lost in skills.
> I used to be able to judge a ball hit to the outfield now what looks like a pop fly is actually a liner over my head.


 
 ...




... Old.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I know.......


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 29, 2005)

The only sport that can compete with boxing is muy tai and that type of thing. At least in muy tai the loser only has to go a few rounds before knockout (usually). Boxing just keeps going.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 29, 2005)

wrestling/waterpolo

Football is for ninnies. ((I wrestled and played football, so dont give me crap))


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

waterpolo
      
thsts some funny shit


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 30, 2005)

Where is option #5?!
BODYBUILDING(yes I consider this a sport)


----------



## god hand (Sep 30, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Where is option #5?!
> BODYBUILDING(yes I consider this a sport)


You have to workout for every sport. Bodybuilding is probably the easiest since STEROIDS ARE ACCEPTABLE!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I still say boxing, your hands get  so tired and heavy it's no joke. Then getting hit in the stomache takes alot out of you.
> I used to be able to hit 90 mph in a cage in my early 20's I tried it again in my 30's I was laughed out of the cage by my friends.
> 
> I can still play basketball and football but I am alot slower but I still haven't lost much, but in baseball it's weird how much I lost in skills.
> I used to be able to judge a ball hit to the outfield now what looks like a pop fly is actually a liner over my head.




I know the feeling, and I am just turning 30.... ah the days


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 30, 2005)

Water polo is actually quite hard with all the treading water and continual swimming back and forth.  Doesn't compare to boxing or hockey, but it is pretty hard.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2005)

MMA


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll go with boxing. I'm only 18, but I've been boxing for 6 years and I have never come across a sport as hard. I've played soccer, rugby league, rubgy union, waterpolo, motorx and triathlon and boxing still stands at the top. The training is hard, competing hard, it's so fucking draining.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2005)

boxing is the only sport i have seen a totally exhausted man find the strength to just keep going. you never see a guy bleeding, exhausted and half unconcious giving it his all to .... just... keep... dribbling... and.... make it.... to the..... basket... before the ref calls the game cuz he is too beat to shit to really go on despite his determination to... yep boxing.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2005)

oh man bad swing he missed the ball he should have used the 9 iron. he's on the ground... the ref is counting 1...2...3... will he make it folks?  maybe if your opponents were allowed to hit you with the clubs...


----------



## phreakypat (Oct 15, 2005)

mountain biking.  Good luck going up the slope.  ( I had to literally carry the bike on my shoulders for one local trail)  then down you go (really fun!)  but then up you go, etc...  Its really tiring, but awesome as a cardio workout.  You don't need any fancy gears for mountain biking except a spare tire, some basic tools, perhaps lights for night riding and LOTS of water!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2005)

i never have to carry my bike. cowboy up.


----------



## milliman (Oct 15, 2005)

Tennis is really hard sport to be good at. To be good you have to have:
   - Must be in great shape to run back and forth for so long
   - Must have great co-ordination to run and hit the ball at the same time

If you look at the pro's, most started when they were 5 or 6 years old.
If they make the circuit, most can't compete past 30.  There are a couple
exceptions (ala Agassi, but most are in late teens to mid 20's.
After that, they are all worn out.

In football, if you are big, you automatically make a good lineman.
In basketball, you are automatically good if you are tall.
But tennis is a skill sport that takes many (7-10) years to get good at.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2005)

okay actually my apt is on the second floor n i carry my bike up the stairs... i haven't even attempted to ride it up them


----------



## icanrace (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd say the UFC has them all beat.


----------



## drumbum08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I'll go with boxing. I'm only 18, but I've been boxing for 6 years and I have never come across a sport as hard. I've played soccer, rugby league, rubgy union, waterpolo, motorx and triathlon and boxing still stands at the top. The training is hard, competing hard, it's so fucking draining.



I agree, I won a summer triathlon for my age group (swimming and running) then I started training for boxing, I thought I had good cardio and ended up puking after the first warm up drill.  A timed run where you have 10 minutes to run 3 km (1.875 miles).  And if you diden't make it in time for every minute you were late you had to sprint.  And we do that 3 times a week for warm up.  (by the way I can do them on time and not puke now! 
)


----------



## drumbum08 (Nov 19, 2008)

icanrace said:


> I'd say the UFC has them all beat.



MMA is a massive fail, they spend 90% of it lying down, and when they do fight stand up it's embarassing to watch.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2008)

My vote goes for freestyle wrestling and mixed martial arts.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 19, 2008)

I am surprised, only 4 options? Are those the ones you find a little hard? 

Where is Soccer? Where is Pool & Bowling


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 30, 2008)

How the hell is baseball hard besides trying to hit the ball which I heard is one the the hardest things to do in any sport? Boxing gets my vote, some others would be soccer (the real football), american football,tennis, and golf aside the endurance and condition etc.


----------

